# bluerayplayer und laptop verbinden



## thedell (18. November 2011)

hallo leute

nen freund von mir will seinen laptop mit dem bluerayplayer verbinden. am bluerayplayer ist bereits der tv und seine boxen angeschlossen. jetz will er eben, um internetstreams oder videos auch über den tv sehen zu können aber auch den sound seiner boxen nutzen zu können den laptop am bluerayplayer anschließen.
in der bedienungsanleitung gibt es nur ein kapitel fürs heimnetzwerk, wo der player an nem router angeschlossen ist und pc / laptop wiedrum am router. allerdings hat er keinen router und er will laptop direkt mit player verbinden. geht das? oder braucht man dafür einen router?

kann man da so pauschal schon was sagen? genauer playername liefer ich noch.


lg


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

direkte Verbindung dürfte schwierig werden


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

Das geht nicht. Vermutlich kann der PLayer sogenanntes DLNA, das ist ein Standard, um in einem Netztwerk Mediendateien zur Verfügung zu stellen. Dafür muss aber der Player und das Laptop in einem Netztwerk sein, wss nur mit Router geht, UND man muss am Laptop einen DLNA-Server starten per Software. Schau mal in der Anleitung des Players, ob er DLNA hat.

Vielleicht geht es auch mit einer Direktverbindung, also LAN Kabel an Laptop und an den Player, aber keine AHnung, ob das klappt. Vermutlich braucht man dann auch ein Crossoverkabel, oder? Und das Laptop müsste erstmal eine IP bekommen, das kann man selber festlegen - ob und wie das dann aber beim Player geht? AM besten mal die Anleitung durchgehen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine IP-Adresse einzustellen.

Ach so: hat der Player denn überhaupt LAN ? 


ps: wieso schließt er die Boxen nicht einfach am Fernseher an, und Plaayer und Laptop dann wiederum jeweils getrennt an den Fernseher? Dann kann er die Boxen für den Player UND den Laptop nutzen und kann das jeweils unbenötigte Gerät spgar ausgeschaltet lassen ^^


----------



## thedell (18. November 2011)

danke erstmal für die antworten. mein freund hat sich noch nicht gemeldet bzüglich des genauen player namen. hoffe das kommt bald.

dlna-fähig ist er auf jeden fall. lan anschluss hat er auch, da er ja an den router angeschlossen werden kann, bzw wir ihn ja schon mit nem patchkabel (son rj45) an den laptop angeschlossen haben. allerdings kamen wir dann nicht weiter. 
unter dem kaptiel für das einrichten des players im heimnetzwerk (mit router dazwischen geschaltet) steht auch beschrieben wie man im player ip-adresse etc eingeben kann. und das war dann auch meine überlegung. die adresse die ich dort im player eingebe, ist doch die adresse des pc's / laptops - egal, welcher dann halt im netzwerk drinnen ist - oder? und wenn das über den router geht, wieso sollte es dann nicht auch mit ner direktverbindung gehn? bin aber kein spezialist für solche sachen, deswegen korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.

das mit dem umstecken werd ich ihn mal fragen. hat halt noch ne wii auch am tv angeschlossen, ka wieviel stecker da noch sind. muss ich mal nachschauen. was wäre bei ner verbindung von pc / laptop zum tv die beste lösung? also welches kabel?

lg


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Der Router verwaltet alle angeschlossenen Geräte und lässt sie miteinander kommunizieren, er verteilt auch die IPs an die Geräte. Ohne Router musst Du halt dem PC und dem Player selber eine eigene IP vergeben, und bei Direktverbindung braucht man eben vlt. ein anderes LAN-Kabel, Crossover eben. Die normalen Kabel sind meines Wissens je nach Gerät nur dazu geeignet, dass Du das an einen Router anschließt. 

Für PC/Laptop => TV wäre natürlich ideal, wenn da HMDI vorhanden wäre, denn dann würd Bild UND Ton übertragen werden. Ansonsten ginge auch ein DVI-Ausgang und dann per Adapter in den HDMI des TVs, für Ton wäre man aber darauf angewiesen, dass der TV einen Audioeingang hat, oder das Boxenset vlt einen zweiten Audioeingang hat. Per Scart wird nicht gehen, da so gut wie kein PC/Laptop dafür einen geeigneten Ausgang hat. VGA wiederum hat kaum ein TV-Gerät.


----------



## thedell (20. November 2011)

das mit dem falschen kabel kann durchaus sein. schätze das war nen normales patchkabel und kein crossoverkabel. werde auf jeden fall mal meine router mitnehmen um zu testen obs dann geht bzw ihn mal fragen ob er nicht ev. umstecken will. wenn ich das netzwerk mit router dann aufbaue, brauch ich aber keinen internetanschluss, oder?
der grunde warum er die boxen am player angesteckt hat war, dass die boxen laut seiner aussage beim player dabei waren und der player auch als soundanlage - also cd spieler schätz ich mal - gebraucht werden kann. das würde dann halt ein umstecken eher sinnlos machen, falls er den auch so nutzt.

zum dírekten anschluss: ich bräuchte da ein dvi/hdmi kabel oder dvi kabel und nen hmdi adapter. gibts bei den dvi-kabeln qualitätsunterschiede oder mekrt man da nichts?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

Nen Router kannst Du auch ohne Internetanschluss nutzen. 

Bei DVI/HDMI-Kabeln gibt es bis auf die Verarbeitung keine qualitativen Unterschiede. GANZ billige können halt mal eher am Stecker nen Wackler haben oder so. Aber auf keinen Fall braucht man Kabel, die für nen Meter 20€ kosten.


----------



## tom0047 (21. November 2011)

Sofern das Notebook Gigabit-LAN hat brauchst du zumindest kein Crossoverkabel. Ob das Vorhaben funktioniert kann ich aber auch nicht sicher sagen, aber da es mit der PS3 funktioniert sollte es hier ebenso sein.


----------

